# How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?



## lerapp (Dec 29, 2013)

*How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

I'm talking about the I guess "normal"guy stuff...like loud chewing, burping (like the other day my boyfriend held one in then let it go in the dog's face...what?), and general guy humor. I don't live with him yet (getting engaged soon) so I don't have to worry about the hair in the sink and things like that...yet.  It all can be funny sometimes but other times so annoying! He's a really sweet guy and I love him a lot. And I know there's stuff about me that bothers him too. 

What does your man do that makes you shake your head? And how do you deal with it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

I didn't part of the reason I divorced my ex. My new husband really isn't like that at all thankfully.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

He's not big on fart jokes and neither am I. Our nearly ten-year old and toddler do enough farting for the both of us. So if one of us does it in front of the other, it's accidental. We laugh about it and/or leave the room because it stinks lol.

The lip-smacking thing when he eats, that was annoying to me but I just ignore it... don't even notice it anymore really. At least he's eating my cooking. My friend's husband won't even eat her food or complains about whatever she makes. 

He leaves his hair in the sink but I have more hair on my head that gets left in the shower... He's also the one that snakes the drain (very much appreciate that because it's gross) if it gets clogged, so I don't complain about that one.

He almost always, wears two different coloured socks... ON PURPOSE. I will never understand it and still think it's strange but whatever. Doesn't bother me. 

I guess, I'd say ignore the things you can live with and address the things you can't. Anything I can't ignore is typically a big problem that needs addressing. I let the other things slide.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

That fart routine with the dog made me laugh out loud. My fiance and I fart around each other but wrap ourselves under a blanket or turn on a fan. I would, however, consider it rude if he farted in an elevator or in the car with the windows up or around other people.

After all my expeirences with men, I like to think that I am proactive. I think no matter how messy a guy is, he wants to see a reasonable neat home. I keep the kitchen and the bathrooms clean but pull him up when he engages in bad habits like leaving hair in the sink or not brushing after flushing _(if you know what I mean)_.

I point out to him while I see the home as my major responsibility, I can't be everywhere all the time and what if........ he or I brought guests home one...... a pile of papers on the couch would not embarrass me so such but a streaky toilet and a messy bathroom would.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

My h will grab a Kleenex, dig in his nose and try to engage me in face to face conversation. Why I even have to explain why he shouldn't do that is beyond me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

My husband doesn't burp or chew loud or pick his nose but he does fart. He probably does it because it gets a big reaction out of me and he thinks it's funny. Thinking about it, I'm wondering if I just ignored it maybe he would stop doing it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

I wouldn't put it down to "normal" guy behavior, it is the behavior of someone that is uncouth, ill mannered and hasn't yet grown up. 

No "normal" guy I have ever been in a relationship with has been an ill mannered pig, don't see it in the general population around me either. It is not fair to put it down to male behavior, most of the ones I know are respectful and grown up.


----------



## Bridge (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

Have you ever farted in front of your fiance?


----------



## lerapp (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

Well, we are both only 21/22 so I wouldn't say we're completely "grown up"...at least I don't feel like it!

Yeah I probably fart more than he does. But his burps are loud but we have a compromise that of he does, he keeps his mouth closed. So he is good about that.  and I'm actually more cluttered than he is in general, so it balances out. 

Ebp123, yours really made me laugh. It's little stuff like that where you just have to shake your head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



Holland said:


> I wouldn't put it down to "normal" guy behavior, it is the behavior of someone that is uncouth, ill mannered and hasn't yet grown up.
> 
> No "normal" guy I have ever been in a relationship with has been an ill mannered pig, don't see it in the general population around me either. It is not fair to put it down to male behavior, most of the ones I know are respectful and grown up.


:iagree:

A lot of what was mentioned sounds very immature. 

It's a normal bodily function to have gas(burping/farting), but to do so in a manner that is exceptionally loud or in game playing(blowing it in the dog's face) would be seen as unacceptable. It would not be something I would put up with at any age(21/22 included). 

I would be turned off by a guy who acted like such an ill mannered pig. My husband has never acted that way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

My son and his friends got over all that before they got out of elementary school. 

It's not normal male behavior.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

OK...guy here. I thought once us males learned to walk without dragging our knuckles we quit doing that kind of stuff, I guess some of us have evolved more than others. But I will try and explain some of those caveman actions.

Farting in front of your mate is necessary, if you ever go blind we want you to be able to find us by scent.

Peeing outside is marking out territory to keep predators out, plus it's so easy for a guy just to whip it out and go.

Nose picking, kind of like a treasure hunt, how can you not get excited at the size and texture of some of that hardened snot?

Scratching (down there) that's a comfort thing, like having a security blanket...we're not really itchy down there, we just like to keep checking our manhood.

Cleaning hair out of the sink is depressing, let's us know we're getting old....best not to ever look.

Chewing loudly is a dominance thing... let's other males know ""I powerful big hunter, I eat, you starve""

Farting on the dog is an alpha thing....that's also why we sometimes fart on the kids and our mates. 

OP you can take the man out of the cave but you can't erase our survival skills.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

At 4 years in, I can't think of one annoying quirk, habit or behaviour that my SO has. Perhaps that's why he's still my SO.

He's a mature, refined man who (probably) gave up some of the things mentioned in the OP when he started wearing long pants.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

My H has never been the ill mannered type.. can't relate.. our sons are not overly ignorant either, they are more on the respectful side...in regards to this sort of thing...

Here is how my husband is.. we were at Daughters B-day party.. kids all off running around.... me , him and our Guy friend sitting on the bench...and he walks away ....then walked back over... but I knew.. he had to blow one. .. Of course It was Me who mentioned it and our guy friend & us had a little laugh.. 

I like some crude humor.... but like I said.... he is not one who is ignorant or likes to show Piggish /Doggish behavior... so it all plays out well...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



Cosmos said:


> At 4 years in, I can't think of one annoying quirk, habit or behaviour that my SO has. Perhaps that's why he's still my SO.
> 
> He's a mature, refined man who (probably) gave up some of the things mentioned in the OP when he started wearing long pants.


Long pants, lol.

Dh is 47, and French. He told me he grew up wearing shorts, no matter the weather. He is from a farming village in Normandy, and he said they were probably a little bit backward. 

I love dh's values. He has been called out by some here for them, but I still love them. I think we have lost a few things with the modernization of society.


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



jld said:


> Long pants, lol.
> 
> Dh is 47, and French. He told me he grew up wearing shorts, no matter the weather. He is from a farming village in Normandy, and he said they were probably a little bit backward.
> 
> I love dh's values. He has been called out by some here for them, but I still love them. I think we have lost a few things with the modernization of society.


Funny you should say that. My husband has always been a rather traditional guy. Opening doors, pulling chairs, etc. Heck, I remember on one date we were walking through the city on the sidewalk and he insisted he walk on the outer part, I asked him why and he said because that's the polite thing to do, if a car comes by and splashes better him than me 

What's crazy is how many girls get offended by it, he told me he's been on dates with girls that get offended by it, I don't understand it, I have always been pretty traditional and old-school myself and something he has said many times he likes about me. I love his old-school thinking and manners (though he still believes in equal partnership so he's old-school and traditional in all the right ways)!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



DanaS said:


> What's crazy is how many girls get offended by it, he told me he's been on dates with girls that get offended by it, I don't understand it, I have always been pretty traditional and old-school myself and something he has said many times he likes about me. I love his old-school thinking and manners (though he still believes in equal partnership so he's old-school and traditional in all the right ways)!


I do not understand it, either. I do not understand the anger and defensiveness. It must come from being hurt?


----------



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



jld said:


> I do not understand it, either. I do not understand the anger and defensiveness. It must come from being hurt?



Yeah, apparently so. My husband has quite a few stories of girls getting upset over "gentlemanly" behavior and it boggles my mind. 

Sure I can open a door or pull my chair as well as a man, but I can also draw my own bath as well, doesn't mean I don't greatly appreciate it the times he does. 

He told me one story where he picked a girl up for a date and when he attempted to open the door for her she got defensive and asked "What are you doing?" to which he said just opening the car door for her, then she said "You know I can do this on my own right?". Makes little sense to me.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



jld said:


> I do not understand it, either. I do not understand the anger and defensiveness. It must come from being hurt?


Actually, I believe they think that that's what 'liberated' women do Liberated from chivalry / gracious manners? No thank you!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

DH doesn't have any annoying guy behavior.He's perfect.


----------



## lerapp (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

Ahh my boyfriend does all the cute chivalrous stuff too, I love it.  

And he's not all gross all the time. He only really does it around his brother or other guys. When it's just us two, he's a lot better behaved.  he's most definitely that sloppy, lazy sort of guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



DanaS said:


> Funny you should say that. My husband has always been a rather traditional guy. Opening doors, pulling chairs, etc. Heck, I remember on one date we were walking through the city on the sidewalk and he insisted he walk on the outer part, I asked him why and he said because that's the polite thing to do, if a car comes by and splashes better him than me
> 
> What's crazy is how many girls get offended by it, he told me he's been on dates with girls that get offended by it, I don't understand it, I have always been pretty traditional and old-school myself and something he has said many times he likes about me. I love his old-school thinking and manners (though he still believes in equal partnership so he's old-school and traditional in all the right ways)!


Much Kudos to your husband.

I would describe myself and my behavior in a similar fashion (although the walking on the street side of the sidewalk was a safety thing, if a car swerves type of idea, better me than her).

When I was dating, it was amazing how many women either didn't want you to be chivalrous or didn't even recognize it. My wife and I always laugh because on our first date, we were walking to the car, and if you're going to open a door for your lady, you need to walk a tiny bit faster to get ahead. Well we basically got into a walk-race because she had no idea what I was doing or why I was walking faster. As I sped up, and so did she, then I sped up more to get ahead, and so did she, and all the while thinking I was some crazy fast walker. She finally yelled "WHY ARE YOU WALKING SO FAST". I'm trying to open your door for you. She had never had a guy open a door for her, nor any of her friends so it didn't even register.

It was quite humorous. And now she's proud when our 6 year old, without prompting is opening doors for women going into and out of stores and restaurants.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

I handle this by realizing all the annoying **** i do and say he puts up with and accepts as part of who i am. I get to choose there or not im bothered. I choose not to be. It its something like tapping, that he does, i will tell him to knock that **** off because its driving me nuts, lol, other wise i may grumble but in the big scheme of things, its insignificant. Hes not trying to annoy me, he is just being himself.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



ScarletBegonias said:


> DH doesn't have any annoying guy behavior.He's perfect.


Now, that's love.


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



jld said:


> I do not understand it, either. I do not understand the anger and defensiveness. It must come from being hurt?


My husband has feminist-radar, and this is one of the things that makes his detector go off.

His observation is that the trick to being a feminist is to turn anything a man does into a bad thing you can bash him about. If he works hard and makes money for his family, he is keeping women down by exercising power and privilege. 

The woman doing this is going to claim that saying "thank you" for door opening is being "submissive", which is the part of feminism I loathe - how they frame so much of what I do in a negative light. I'm supposed to say F-you when a man does something for me.

Anyway, this is how you keep a man in a constant state of stress and under your thumb: can't do anything right, walking on eggshells, ecstatic if he makes it through a day without you punishing him. So they run over to Asia and get a teenager who follows him around with her nose up his rear end. Happy now?


To the OP - if you have any trouble now with men being crude, just wait until you have boys. I don't think we get through a day without "poopy butt...poopy butt...poopy butt". They're slobs just like their daddy, but they're men and you have to choose your battles wisely.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

The only "guy" behavior that my hubby does is scratch his balls. I'm just kinda like "really?" and laugh. lol. He only does it when we're alone at the house & I find it funny. But he doesn't really do the other stuff.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



DanaS said:


> Funny you should say that. My husband has always been a rather traditional guy. Opening doors, pulling chairs, etc. Heck, I remember on one date we were walking through the city on the sidewalk and he insisted he walk on the outer part, I asked him why and he said because that's the polite thing to do, if a car comes by and splashes better him than me
> 
> What's crazy is how many girls get offended by it, he told me he's been on dates with girls that get offended by it, I don't understand it, I have always been pretty traditional and old-school myself and something he has said many times he likes about me. I love his old-school thinking and manners (though he still believes in equal partnership so he's old-school and traditional in all the right ways)!


I find your husband very very sweet... Although my husband is old school too in many of his ways....very polite to women and would help them...I think I remember telling him ages ago that it was silly to get my door and seat...I am not even sure he tried with the seat, it was just a conversation we had .... NICE but - for me, it just seemed kinda funny, I could do those things myself.. almost too pampering or something... plus when I'm ready to roll or leave, I wanna get out of there.. I think I would see it as wasting time or something ... I am sure that is a new perspective !! ha ha ..

So I can't say mine is the type to get my seat or run over & open my car door... but outside of those things.. he would place himself , in every situation..me in the safest position, him on the outskirts, more for my protection, having my welfare in mind....and I do so love that.. ..


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



lerapp said:


> I'm talking about the I guess "normal"guy stuff...like loud chewing, burping *(like the other day my boyfriend held one in then let it go in the dog's face...what?)*, and general guy humor. I don't live with him yet (getting engaged soon) so I don't have to worry about the hair in the sink and things like that...yet.  It all can be funny sometimes but other times so annoying! He's a really sweet guy and I love him a lot. And I know there's stuff about me that bothers him too.
> 
> What does your man do that makes you shake your head? And how do you deal with it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


omg...almost died laughing....:rofl:


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

My husband doesn't do any of that stuff. Yuck.

And I'm a feminist with zero problem with having doors held open etc. So I guess I'd just short circuit your husband's rigid little brain, Happyfamily.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



Lyris said:


> My husband doesn't do any of that stuff. Yuck.
> 
> *And I'm a feminist with zero problem with having doors held open etc. * So I guess I'd just short circuit your husband's rigid little brain, Happyfamily.


Same.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



soccermom2three said:


> My husband doesn't burp or chew loud or pick his nose but he does fart. He probably does it because it gets a big reaction out of me and he thinks it's funny. Thinking about it, I'm wondering if I just ignored it maybe he would stop doing it.


Soccer mom:

As you can see from the post that follows this one, at least 7 women have husbands or SOs superior to yours, based on that one trait he has vs. theirs apparently lacking it. In fact you now know that he is simply not mature at all. See how surprisingly valuable these threads can be? You may have known him and loved him for more than 20-25 years, say. Maybe even based your judgement of him on some wide array of traits no less.

Alas - what will you do now? Separation? 

(Our sarcasticon leaves something to be desiret...much more expressive eye rolling needed)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



DanaS said:


> Funny you should say that. My husband has always been a rather traditional guy. Opening doors, pulling chairs, etc. Heck, I remember on one date we were walking through the city on the sidewalk and he insisted he walk on the outer part, I asked him why and he said because that's the polite thing to do, if a car comes by and splashes better him than me
> 
> What's crazy is how many girls get offended by it, he told me he's been on dates with girls that get offended by it, I don't understand it, I have always been pretty traditional and old-school myself and something he has said many times he likes about me. I love his old-school thinking and manners (though he still believes in equal partnership so he's old-school and traditional in all the right ways)!


From a guy who always treats women's this way thank you for letting us be gentlemen. I to have had women offended because I pulled out their chair or got the car door for them. Needless to say not my type.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

Yeah. It's also the same women that get extremely pi$$ed at you for opening the car door for them, but have no issues (and often expect) for you to pay the tab on the same date.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

It seems like such a petty thing to get angry about.I hold doors for people all the time..male or female. Is it really THAT big a deal that you have to waste energy getting pissy about it??
I can honestly say I've never heard anyone IRL discuss how infuriating it is for them to have a man do things to them like pulling out chairs and opening doors.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



ScarletBegonias said:


> It seems like such a petty thing to get angry about.I hold doors for people all the time..male or female. Is it really THAT big a deal that you have to waste energy getting pissy about it??
> I can honestly say I've never heard anyone IRL discuss how infuriating it is for them to have a man do things to them like pulling out chairs and opening doors.


:iagree:

I always wonder where dudes are finding these women who have nothing better to do than sling a fit about having their door opened for them. Then again, I'm Southern, so maybe it's a cultural thing? I can't imagine being offended by having anyone, male or female, behave with what I would consider basic courtesy towards me. Nor can I imagine not extending many of those same basic courtesies to others of either sex.  :scratchhead:


However, I'm not really down with poor table manners or general boorish behavior. Anything rude or uncouth that I won't permit my 14 year old to get away with, is also equally intolerable in a potential romantic partner.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



DanaS said:


> He told me one story where he picked a girl up for a date and when he attempted to open the door for her she got defensive and asked "What are you doing?" to which he said just opening the car door for her, then she said "You know I can do this on my own right?". Makes little sense to me.


I tend to the old-style gentlemanly behavior. Of course women are capable of doing these things themselves, but to me it's a sign of my appreciation of them. They may - or may not! - do things that reciprocate, after all.

In my post-divorce dating days, I did encounter some women who took exception to me opening their door, etc. I would adapt to that - not a problem. Of course, in that case I would expect them to pay their half of the meal, do the driving, or whatever, too. It's either all or nothing in terms of "equality" until we agree on some kind of compromise.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



Rowan said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I always wonder where dudes are finding these women who have nothing better to do than sling a fit about having their door opened for them. Then again, I'm Southern, so maybe it's a cultural thing? I can't imagine being offended by having anyone, male or female, behave with what I would consider basic courtesy towards me. Nor can I imagine not extending many of those same basic courtesies to others of either sex. :scratchhead:
> .


I don't know,I'm a northern gal I still don't get it. 

"you know I can do that myself,right?" really?? who says that sh*t on a date? LOL seriously if you're really that ramped up about a man opening a door for you how about say "oh thank you that's so sweet,you don't have to do that for me though"

ugh... still sounds so rude to me.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*



ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't know,I'm a northern gal I still don't get it.
> 
> "you know I can do that myself,right?" really?? who says that sh*t on a date? LOL seriously if you're really that ramped up about a man opening a door for you how about say "oh thank you that's so sweet,you don't have to do that for me though"
> 
> ugh... still sounds so rude to me.


It is very rude and self indulgent. I have only had it happen 2 times on dates and once while holding open a door for a lady at a restaurant. It's not overly common but it does happen. Funny thing is I have never had a guy get pissy about it ever lol. Some just need to be rude to make themselves try and feel superior Doesn't ever work with me but comical at best


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

The main thing that I don't get with my DH and the males in my family is the love of peeing outside.

As a teenager still living at home, my dad would be watching TV in the kitchen and instead of walking 50 ft to the bathroom, would instead walk to the deck and pee off the deck. My sister and I caught him numerous times doing this, usually because we were sitting downstairs on the patio below with friends and/or smoking cigs. SOOO GROSS!

I had one of those "OMGF I married my father!!" moments when I saw my husband drive up in his truck, go to the end of the driveway, and pee outside! Then he got back IN his truck and drove off to whatever it was he was doing. He actually drove back to our farm JUST TO PEE OUTSIDE!!!

I have witnessed my DH pull out his thing to pee outside during a SNOWSTORM (brrrrr) while he was shoveling, rather than coming back inside our nice warm house.

We are still in potty-training mode with our 3 year old. My DH will have "pee races" races outside with him. This led to a chat with his daycare teacher: "While playing outside, [son] ran up to a tree, pulled out his wee and peed on the tree!" That lead to the "Mom's arms are crossed and Dad gets the This is YOURS to fix, buddy!" look.

So yeah. That. Men, god love 'em!

Otherwise, my husband has really great manners. He does not burp, fart, etc. in public. This is his one UGH (for me!) item.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: How do you handle your SO's annoying habits, quirks, and general "guy" behavior?*

get a sense of humor
get over yourself and your fairytale prince charming unrealistic views of marriage and happily ever after

women burp, fart, and poop as well...men just arent ashamed or emberrassed by it

I put up with my ex leaving the toilet seat down for decades, see, I got over it...

I LOVE to burp-talk, and my daughter loves the "pull my finger" game...she had the stomach flu, was puking and spraying mudd all at the same time, and the pull my finger still made her laugh

that said, I was horrified when the hotties at daycare laughed at me, when my daughter told them she wanted to pull their fingers LOL...

Burp talk was the vain of my ex's existance...because she was horrified and amused at the same time, part of her told her NOT to encourage it, another part told her it was funny...we were out to dinner at a 4 star italian joint and the people we were with were a tad too uppity so I decided to show em how I roll so I burp talked "I LOVE Lasagnia...and pV$$y"...my wife laughed and spit her fettucini alfredo out all over herself, and was instantly mad and horrified...phuck em


----------

